# My restoration



## xaviorbea (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello,i leave here some photos of my first restoration,is a spanish bike,of the fifties approximately,if you want to continue my restoration enter in my blog,greetings Javier Casal.

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 3, 2013)

At the end is already a trademark is a G. A. C


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 5, 2013)

Finally appeared the seat 

 greeting Javier 



http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks like an interesting project, sort of like an old, English roadster. I had a 1935 Hercules Model G I rebuilt this past spring and summer. I later sold it, but those rod brake bikes are classics.


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks,i started today to work on it,with a lot of problems to be the first day,no i removed the front yoke,tomorrow will be another day,greetings

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 9, 2013)

Today i was looking to see if numbers compensates me fix it or not,i will decide today on it,as cons you have,the box broken,the handlebar,the pedal shaft,address,is no fenders,without brakes of rod,i would like to see opinarais,i would be about 150 euros pays the penalty?

http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 18, 2013)

At the end stop the restoration because I am not compensated but now I am with the German to see how it goes! Greetings


http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xaviorbea (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry christmas,thank you for sharing so many restorations and being so nice with the outsiders,greetings.



http://restauratiocyclus.blogspot.com.es/


----------

